# Independent financial advisor



## max11 (May 27, 2019)

Hi All,
can anyone please recommend (from positive personal experience) an independent financial advisor, with a global and Italian outlook, as well as familiar with the implications of international investments ?
Thank you
Max


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Only thing I can say is there aren't really any international implications. The main thing I can think of is Italian government bonds receive a preferential tax rate of 12.5%. Other than that the only other thing is currency risk. But hedging isn't cost free.

If you have somebody that you trust talk to them. Explain the change in your situation. If you'll need income in € or not.


----------



## max11 (May 27, 2019)

NickZ said:


> Only thing I can say is there aren't really any international implications. The main thing I can think of is Italian government bonds receive a preferential tax rate of 12.5%. Other than that the only other thing is currency risk. But hedging isn't cost free.
> 
> If you have somebody that you trust talk to them. Explain the change in your situation. If you'll need income in € or not.


Thank you NickZ

In reality for example in the UK there are some "ISA account", where the interests you earn are protected from taxation in the UK but not in Italy (or rest of the world)

I have found online 3-4 names of IFA's but the "problem" is that I do not know any of them


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd look for an UK person that deals with expats. It's more likely they'll know what you need.

Have you checked both the tax and social security agreements? The ISA might have some protections


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/1953/884/pdfs/uksi_19530884_301114_en.pdf

1953 wonder if it's been updated -)


----------



## max11 (May 27, 2019)

NickZ said:


> I'd look for an UK person that deals with expats. It's more likely they'll know what you need.
> 
> Have you checked both the tax and social security agreements? The ISA might have some protections


Not really, but that is a good point. Thank you, I did not know there were such agreements


----------

